

This Automated Tool for Judging Programming Ability Is Kind of Ominous - mikebike
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/this-automated-tool-for-judging-programming-ability-is-kind-of-ominous?utm_source=IEEEfb

======
smt88
I welcome automated tools to judge programming ability.

It'll make large corporations even more efficient at gobbling up all the
mediocre, middle-of-the-bell-curve programmers, and it'll make it easier for
me to hire the really smart ones.

